
Tactical technology collective - based2
https://tacticaltech.org/
======
walrus01
For an organization focused on technology and "human rights" I don't see any
info about proper implementation of end-to-end cryptography on their page. If
they provide "trainings", in what?

~~~
cl42
I worked with them about 10 years ago; it's awesome to see they're still
around. A lot of their focus is on tech training -- think less about
encryption and more about how to publish, promote free expression, how to
launch websites, etc.

